# Ybor City



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

Enjoying a locally rolled stick in front of King Corona Cigars in Ybor City...


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

you lucky dog, that is a great bar and that is just one cigar smoker heaven place in general
wish I was with you right now


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

I'll be there NEXT Sunday........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, I remember smoking at that very same restaurant enjoying some good company and an awesome cuban sammich!!! ahh the memories! I will be back there for the Ybor Cigar Heritage Fest this November.. You better believe it!


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

It's the Saturday before Thanksgiving, Nick.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice thanks for sharing


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

stanthetaxman said:


> It's the Saturday before Thanksgiving, Nick.


Which is the day before my Bday!!!!!!!!!!! Hope to see you again this year Stan!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

i miss guavaween :-( i am from tampa originally i remember have the best fresh rolled dominican maduro i had ever tasted old man rolled it for me while i was working on his coke machine awesome damn i need to move back "home"


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey I have a cigar that says "Ybor City" on the band, related maybe?


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Havin' a good time Kev.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

right down from were i work (not now cuz of broke leg) and were i was headed when i broke my leg. lol. i used to go there every other day after work.... it wont be long before im back in the routine.


----------

